# 35-12.5-15 winter tires



## joek81d1

Wow. My head is about to explode from winter tire research for my 2004 X 4.0 5 spd. I'm currently running Maxxis Bighorns 35-12.5-15 with 4.88 gearing. I love this combination off road!
I bought them thinking they would be a good snow tire because after all, they're pinned for studs, right?
Well, my research here and other tire sites suggests to me that just because a tire has a "M + S" stamp on it doesn't mean it's a particularly good traction tire for snow.
What does seem to matter is if a particular tire has the "Mountain Snowflake" symbol. These tires have been subjected to a particular set of standards in severe winter weather.
The thing that stands out among these tires is the siping!
I REALLY like the siping on the Blizzaks but I don't see them offered in my size.
Duratracs look great but don't come in my size. I found a Cooper ST Maxx pinned for studs but not as siped as other tires. Anybody tried them? What would you advise me to get? I'm looking at plowing driveways and small lots.
Didn't Discount Tire or NTB offer tire siping at the store back in the 90's?


----------



## boutch

Hi Joe, 35x12.5 inches tire what ever the tread or how much seeping it got it wont be great plowing. 285 series are as wide I would go. Even on a 7000 lbs diesel truck they are a bit wide. I rather plow with 265 series tires.

If you got to go 35 inches. You cant go wrong with the duretrac, falken or tko2


----------



## joek81d1

Thank you for the reply.
I will research 265s!


----------



## boutch

That gonna be a torque monster on 265 with 4.88 gears. Will be much easier on your clutch vs 35 inches tires. 

My ram with 4.56 gear and 265 tires was wicked for plowing. And wasn't reving too bad at highway speed.


----------



## Bighammer

I just bought some tires at Discount Tire. I had wanted Cooper Discoverer M+S, but they said they were discontinued. I ended up going cheap with Nankang AT-5 Conqueror in a 275/65-20 for $150 each. (20" size rubber can get stupid spendy) These are 34" but with a narrower tread than my 315's I was using. So far, very happy with them.


----------



## joek81d1

Boutch, won't a "shorter" tire increase my RPMs? This is my daily driver. For what it's worth, I have the Centerforce Dual Friction clutch. My current 35s measure about 34.6 " inches diameter and about a 10" tread width. A Blizzak W95 shows diameter of 31.9 and tread width 7.6" Load Range E.
Bighammer 20" rims? Ouch!
I do like the idea of a more narrow tread for plowing purposes. I bow to every ones' knowledge and experience about that. Found a Firestone Winterforce LT 285 75R 16 with diameter of 33.1" and tread width of 8.5".Load Range E. 
I will continue researching. Please feel free to continue to post! Your experience matters to me. I'm no stranger to snow. I've thrown it, tunneled in it, laid in it, listened to it fall, peed in it, cursed it, driven in it, admired it, fallen in it, shoveled it but have never plowed it!
Thanks to all who take the time to reply and share their knowledge.


----------



## info4tim

joek81d1 said:


> Boutch, won't a "shorter" tire increase my RPMs? This is my daily driver. For what it's worth, I have the Centerforce Dual Friction clutch. My current 35s measure about 34.6 " inches diameter and about a 10" tread width. A Blizzak W95 shows diameter of 31.9 and tread width 7.6" Load Range E.
> Bighammer 20" rims? Ouch!
> I do like the idea of a more narrow tread for plowing purposes. I bow to every ones' knowledge and experience about that. Found a Firestone Winterforce LT 285 75R 16 with diameter of 33.1" and tread width of 8.5".Load Range E.
> I will continue researching. Please feel free to continue to post! Your experience matters to me. I'm no stranger to snow. I've thrown it, tunneled in it, laid in it, listened to it fall, peed in it, cursed it, driven in it, admired it, fallen in it, shoveled it but have never plowed it!
> Thanks to all who take the time to reply and share their knowledge.


Narrower the better for plowing...want truck to go Thru snow for plowing..
.not on top of. N good sipes always (Duratracs!)


----------



## boutch

yes it will increase your rpm but the difference between 32 and 35 inches is less then 10%. you will be reving at 2200 RPM vs 2000 PM say at 60 MPH.


----------



## boutch

yes it will increase your rpm but the difference between 32 and 35 inches is less then 10%. you will be reving at 2200 RPM vs 2000 PM say at 60 MPH.


----------



## joek81d1

boutch said:


> yes it will increase your rpm but the difference between 32 and 35 inches is less then 10%. you will be reving at 2200 RPM vs 2000 PM say at 60 MPH.


Awesome! Good to know! My only other concern is how they would look on a 4" lift!


----------



## joek81d1

info4tim said:


> Narrower the better for plowing...want truck to go Thru snow for plowing..
> .not on top of. N good sipes always (Duratracs!)


Thanks very much! I will try to go as narrow as I can.


----------



## Bighammer

Helpful tire comparison site; gives a side-by-side look as well as speedometer differences.

https://tiresize.com/comparison/


----------



## Bighammer

I wanted to keep the taller tire, but without the width. Also, the Hummer H2 rims I modified to fit had different offset and made them stick out from under the fenders.

These are OEM from the higher-end Ram models and they make it look sort of Tonka-ish, but I'm still liking them. Gotta say, it's been a few years since I've bought larger truck tires, mounted and balanced for just over $700.


----------



## joek81d1

Bighammer said:


> I wanted to keep the taller tire, but without the width. Also, the Hummer H2 rims I modified to fit had different offset and made them stick out from under the fenders.
> 
> These are OEM from the higher-end Ram models and they make it look sort of Tonka-ish, but I'm still liking them. Gotta say, it's been a few years since I've bought larger truck tires, mounted and balanced for just over $700.
> 
> View attachment 190998


Beautiful! I like it! If I can, I would like to avoid going to a bigger rim but if I have to I will!


----------



## joek81d1

Ok gang! Got it narrowed down to these 2:
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...ne&tireModel=Blizzak+W965&partnum=385R6BZW965

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...ne&tireModel=Winterforce+LT&partnum=385R6WFLT

Is the Load Range E too stiff without the plow? If so:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...ireModel=Winterforce+2+UV&partnum=675SR6WF2UV


----------



## boutch

The blizzak will wear really fast if you drive a lot on dry pavement. 

The winter force are not bad but the grove in between treads only goes down half way. So when the are just about worn out to 10/32 you bearly have any grooves left. By 8/32 you got tires with no groves. Just 5 smooth rows of rubber. 

You shouldn't need LT on a jeep with a light plow. 

Mastercraft MSR are popular on here. 

General grabber arctic have good review.

Cooper discovery are good too.

I had general grabber AT2 before the winter force and they did better plowing on pack snow and ice.


----------



## 16hdsport

Mastercraft msr would be my choice. I can't say enough good things about them


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

Hakkapolittas from Nokian.


----------



## joek81d1

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Hakkapolittas from Nokian.


I saw those and wondered about them.


----------

